# 92 seR production numbers?



## REdb13seR (Jul 26, 2003)

anyone know how many were made i sure dont but every one says they are kinda rare to find and in good shape ill have some pics posted soon of mine


----------



## mpg9999 (Nov 22, 2002)

I want to say its in the niegborhood of 5k. I know its in the mailing list archives somewhere.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Thats all? I didnt think they were that rare.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes, this has been posted in the past. And, I just located it by *SEARCHING* the SE-R Mailing list archives.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

According to Kojima in something he wrote over on sentra.net, the SE-R was 6% of total production each year, which was somewhere in the neighborhood of 100,000 vehicles.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

The figures to be found by searching SE-R.net mailing list come straight from Nissan USA. With a slight modification of search parameters, you NX owners can find your production numbers, too.


----------

